# Can you bring fish across the border?



## k1ng

Hi there I am going to the US on vacation and was wondering if I was able to bring back some fish without having problems at the border? Also do you have any recommendations or stories about bringing fish across the border and how you kept the fish alive.


----------



## splur

If it isn't endangered and if it isn't on this list (www.inspection.gc.ca/animals/aquati...tible-species/eng/1327162574928/1327162766981) you should be able to bring it across without a problem. Declare it as a pet and have info about the fish.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Yup, check the list. Then have print out of inof of the fish and pictures of it. Also have links so they can verify it. This will quicken the proccess ... and hope they have some one who can verifiy it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Redddogg69

Keep your receipts handy and the name an phone number of the store where it was purchased this will come in handy. Anytime I've brought fish back it seems they are more interested in the taxes that need to be paid than what the fish are. They have called the store almost every time though.


----------



## bluegularis

*Bringing back from the US*

As of December 10 th last year the CFIA has implimented a new legislationthat involves the import of fish into Canada.

_Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) to amend Health of Animals Regulations.

The following fish will be required to have an import permit effective March 1, 2011 to enter Canada. 
the aquatic animal is a member of one of the following species: Barbonymus gonionotus, Carassius auratus, Devario devario, Danio rerio, Eigenmannia virescens, Glossogobius giuris, Osphronemus goramy, Oxyeleotris marmorata, Pangasius hypophthalmus, Poecilia reticulata, Puntius conchonius, Puntius sophore, Symphysodon discus, Toxotes chatareus, or Trichogaster pectoralis;
There are exemptions available for aquarists but they are limited in scope.

(b) the aquatic animal has not been taken to a show or display outside Canada;
(c) the aquatic animal is imported by its owner;
(d) the aquatic animal is accompanied or picked up by its owner at the point of entry into Canada; and
(e) the owner presents proof of the owner's identity and his or her ownership of the animal to the inspector.
(2) Every person who imports an aquatic animal under subsection (1) shall retain the aquatic animal in the person's aquarium in his or her household, and shall not, for the year following the importation, expose it to any aquatic animals other than those kept in the household.
(3) No person shall import any aquatic animal under subsection (1) if the person imported an aquatic animal under that subsection in the previous 90 days.
(4) Every person who imports an aquatic animal under subsection (1) shall keep the records of the importation, including the documents required under paragraph (1)(e).

As hobbyists we do take fish to shows and displays outside of Canada, we may want to sell these animals or their offspring to other hobbyists and item 2 above basically makes this impossible for a year. Shows all seem to aggregate within weeks of each other under item 3 above you can only import an animal if it has not been imported within the last 90 days. Item 4 is also difficult if you are given fry etc. Some of these items put a hardship on us aquarists. If any of the above is not provable or documented - an import permit is required.

The above apply to fish listed on schedule III, fish that are not on schedule III do not require an import permit but,
Aquatic Animals not Listed in Schedule III 
193. No person shall import an aquatic animal that is not listed in Schedule III unless it is accompanied by a document that is satisfactory to an inspector and that includes the following information:
*(a) the name and address of the exporter;
(b) the name and address of the importer;
(c) the taxonomic name of the aquatic animal, the life stage, and the number being imported, if more than one; and
(d) the country in which the aquatic animal was born or where the germplasm came from and, in the case of an aquatic animal, whether it was born in captivity or in the wild.* _

So to bring them in officially you would need
(a) the name and address of the exporter;
(b) the name and address of the importer;
(c) the taxonomic name of the aquatic animal, the life stage, and the number being imported, if more than one; and
(d) the country in which the aquatic animal was born or where the germplasm came from and, in the case of an aquatic animal, whether it was born in captivity or in the wild

Now this law went into effect last December, but I have not had any issues crossing the border with fish, I declare them and state they are aquarium fish and have been allowed to go through every time, however this does not mean that it will stay this way, but as long as our govmt laid off 2000 CFIA inspectors and Customes people, it does not seem a priority for them to disallow the entry of fish into Canada, do not try it with aquatic plants for that is another nightmare to get in and any fish foods containing fish oil or fish meal were banned a year earlier.

Try your luck, but always declare them, you will be in less trouble than if you try to smuggle them. And beaware of the regulations. As hobbyists we ussually know more than the customs agents.Check out Peel Aquarium Club in their news section or the CAOAC website for the CFIA rules on importing fish, both organizations tried to fight the new laws unfortunately to no avail.

Thanks

John


----------



## Bwhiskered

Just say you bought a few little fish for your aquarium. Don't give any more detail than that unless you are asked. The will usually say have a nice day and your on your way.

The best store I know of is this one in Lancaster Pa. Loads of supplies and several hundred tanks of fish. Rare and different fish that you will find no where else. http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquarium-supplies


----------



## randy

bluegularis said:


> As of December 10 th last year the CFIA has implimented a new legislationthat involves the import of fish into Canada.


The law is in place since December 2011, but there is a grace period of 1 year so it will be enforced December this year. However, any non-invasice non-endangered species shouldn't give you any trouble, have the receipts to be taxed.


----------

